# Going to a single mum - dont understand benefits / tax credits - help needed



## fizz63

Hi. My oh and are have just split up and i am trying to find out about what i will be able to claim. None of it makes sense to me. 

Is there a site that anyone can recommend that "clearly" explains child tax credit, tax credits, child benefits and whether i could claim help with childcare ? 

I know i can visit my local citizens advice bureau but they are only open mornings and i work full time at the moment.

I would prefer to email someone (if there is such a facility) and ask for some advice. I am also worried that the payout i receive from the house settlement might jeopardize me claiming benefits - any know if this might happen ? 

any help / advise will be appreciated, as my head hurts trying to understand it all. :wacko:


----------



## sazzyb1985

hiya its all so confusing isnt it. I think www.entitledto.co.uk is kinda helpful.I was on maternity leave so i have only just been able to claim income support and housing benefit but you can claim child tax credits and working tax credits from when your baby is born.You also get it all backdated too so theres no hurry to get it all done.Child benefit also starts the monday after your baby is born.You get the form for that when baby is born, tax credits you need to ring inland revenue to get forms.Hope this helps x x


----------



## Jemma_x

This is the official site of child tax credits so if you put in your details of being single it will work out approximatly how much your entitled to

https://www.taxcredits.inlandrevenue.gov.uk/Qualify/WhatAreTaxCredits.aspx


----------



## xxannxx

I have used both the above sites before and found them helpful. As for the House Payment, am not totally sure, although I know you don't have to inform them of any maintenence you receive from ex (if your lucky enough to get any), just of your own earnings.


----------



## precious-gift

hey hun, you will get child tax credit, working tax credit and maternity pay, look at entitledto.com for exact amounts, depends on your salary. For benefits im going to ask them to base it on an estimate for this years salary, as my income has dropped a lot. you will also get child benefit, health in pregnancy grant, and you may be entitled to sure start grant, which i can't apply for until baby is here and i am recieving benefits. Can't see how money from the sale of your house matters, if you are buying another property, if you have a mortgage you won't be entitled to housing benefit. You will also get 25% discount on you council tax. If you go back to work after maternity leave, you will also get to keep all child maintenence that you recieve from your ex. also get up to 80% of childcare cost, through working tax credits, depending on your income, and you must work at least 16 hours per week.

hope that helps
xx


----------

